# Sea Harbour Fishing Clothing



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I know this is a long shot but I'm looking for any (new or preowned) Sea Harbour fishing shirts, shorts, or pants. The company is no longer in business but produced a line of 100% cotton lightweight fishing apparel several years ago. I can't wear the new technical fabrics and this brand is my favorite. Some of my older pieces are finally about worn out and I need to replace if possible. Have picked up a few odd garments on Ebay here and there but was hoping to find some on this website. Need sizes large or XL. Thanks for your help .


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sea Harbour Blue Ribbon Flies West Yellowstone MT Fishing Vented LS Shirt Men XL | eBay


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Saw that one. Thank you !


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow, a blast from the past. They were great clothes. Made by a guy named Curry Harbour. Used up mine awhile ago. He worked at Simms way back when.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks, I remember him now. Wish I could track down some of his clothing.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

FMH said:


> I know this is a long shot but I'm looking for any (new or preowned) Sea Harbour fishing shirts, shorts, or pants. The company is no longer in business but produced a line of 100% cotton lightweight fishing apparel several years ago. I can't wear the new technical fabrics and this brand is my favorite. Some of my older pieces are finally about worn out and I need to replace if possible. Have picked up a few odd garments on Ebay here and there but was hoping to find some on this website. Need sizes large or XL. Thanks for your help .


I also need this product in large sizes.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

The photo shows the exact product line FMH and I are actively looking for


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bill & Mitch, great to see y'all here again. Best wishes on finding what y'all are looking for. Hate to think you'll end up having to fish in the buff vs. with a Buff. LOL

Cheers!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

That sight would be scary Jan............


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks to the post by CAPT DAVIS and some digging by Bill Hempel (BYFLY) I was able to contact Curry Harbour. He sold the company to Cortland a long time ago and is long retired. Still looking for the clothing if anyone stumbles across any pieces.


----------

